# Arturo doesn't like to walk on leash



## mialindarturo (Mar 3, 2013)

HI! 
Arturo is 2 months today! I got him last week. he is doing very well, however yesterday for the first time we went with my french bulldog in the park for the first time. Arturo walked for almost the all 1/2 mile on leash. I stopped 3/4 times . I will pick him up walk a bit and then put him down and try to distract him with my other dog. In the park, off the leash is was totally fine and responsive. 
But on the way back again on leash he wouldn't walk. 
This morning I want to bring him around the block and he would not walk on leash at all. I don't want to carry him either nor drag him around. What should I do? 
Please help.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds nuts I know

If your tubs big Enough

Get in and have some fun

repeat this process and each time ad about 10 minutes

Have about 30 minutes of fun with him or her in the tub

Toys help reward any reactions

It may be a win


----------



## mialindarturo (Mar 3, 2013)

Rudy,
sorry I don't understand.. what do you mean?


----------



## mialindarturo (Mar 3, 2013)

OH OK! I didn't get the whole message! thanks.
Why the tub though?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Water will come with trust if your in it

If the tub or smaller pool works

Your His or Hers guide and trust into the waters

but make it fun and go slow

Even reward rejection

support her or his body some many V try top heavy

bottoms down splashing and loosing trust

years ago and became my kids main diaper changer lol

few rewards them smells 

it was the correct thing to do

You gain the trust with US

getting in and having fun

Water will come to you and your beloved mate

I have used this on over 25 doggies who rejected water

and only 1 said no for life


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I am so Blonde this post came to me my dog does not like water??

Sorry


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dann! I didn't get the update........ I've just walked Radley for 20 mins in the bath..... He's very dizzy ;D


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

... but clean


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam likes bubble baths 

May be off topic but take what you can from it:
Op... Don't force him to walk on leash, instead in a closed area, let him just drag the leash around. Its too early to walk that much. 
Call him in and grab the leash, hold and let go. Call him in then go and walk a little and let go. Don't let him mouth the leash, always take it out of his mouth. I lost only one British slip lead to chewing out of more than 20 different leads I own. 

Sam was like a bucking bronco as well first time I clipped the cat leash to his collar. Love the breeder for not training it...but delivering a healthy puppy.


----------



## mialindarturo (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks do much... Will let you know..


----------

